# مطلوب ضروري:استخدام الليزر في ازالة الكلف والنمش والتجاعيد



## الباحث الكبير (31 يوليو 2008)

يا اخواني اريد بحث او مقالة علمية تتحدث عن انواع الليزر المستخدمة غي ازالة الكلف والتجاعيد باستخدام الليزر ، وانواع الليزر المستخدمة في هذه العمليات و كيفية اجراء هذه العمليات.. ارجوا مساعدتي و لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المنتدى المميز. وبأي لغة عربي او انجليزي. ضروري جدا يا اخوان.


----------



## glucose (31 يوليو 2008)

تفضل هذه بعض الروابط :
http://www.dermanetwork.org/faq/faq_freckles.asp
http://www.laser-treatment.com/freckles-laser-treatment.asp
http://dermnetnz.org/lesions/freckles.html


----------



## glucose (31 يوليو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75162.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48069.html


----------



## الباحث الكبير (31 يوليو 2008)

ياسلام عليك، الف الف شكر والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------

